# Maximizing the Byrd Cara Cara



## Phil Elmore (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a Byrd Cara Cara (Spyderco's imported low-cost version of the Endura, with a comet-shaped opening hole) that I have Dremeled to create a pocket hook (like the Emerson Wave -- the Wave is patented, so if you do this it has to be your own knife you're modifying).







The stainless knife is nice and solid (and very inexpensive) but needs no-slip grip tape -- in this case, Duck-brand Stair Tape -- to give it decent traction in the hand:






The resulting knife snaps open as it is drawn from the pocket and feels great in my mitts:





















I took a small video clip of the knife popping open as it is drawn (prior to applying the grip tape, if you care):

*Watch the Quicktime Movie of This Knife in Action*


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice knife, that Cara Cara.  I've been giving them as presents, since they're under 20 bucks each from the right sources.  

Interesting choice of customizations.  While I may not like them, I'll certainly admit that they do have their uses.  

I've never had a problem losing my grip, but if I did want to place friction tape on it in a more conforming manner, there's actually a stick-on grip called "Decal Grips" that I used to use on my Glock pistols.  With a pair of shears, it wouldn't be too difficult to cut out the correct shape, and I'd have the choice of a rubberized or sandpaper grip.  

http://www.decalgrip.com/sys-tmpl/door/


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 24, 2006)

I have decal grips on my Glock:





















The texture of the stair tape is identical to that of the "sand" style decal grips.  It would not surprise me if they were the same material.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 24, 2006)

Might be less expensive to use skateboard tape than buying the glock decals.

Nice mods too.  Never cared for Spydercos, not that they aren't a good knife, just never handled one that felt right in my hand.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 24, 2006)

Even cheaper to buy the stair tape -- you get a huge roll of the stuff.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I'll look into that. Most of my pistols and many of my edged weapons have at least a little on them.  Like it better than any checkering I've felt.  Heck of a lot less expensive too.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 24, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> Even cheaper to buy the stair tape -- you get a huge roll of the stuff.


 
I added stair tape to my Darrel Ralph Designed Camillus with an auto assisted open so I could open it without difficulty on from my left side. It works very well, and I am vary happy with it.

I am pretty comforable with my firearms standard grip, though, and I am not sure I would want to change it by adding tape.

Nice idea for your Byrd; does it grab the pocket with the same consistancy of the wave?

Paul


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes -- in that both can fail.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 25, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> Yes -- in that both can fail.


 
lol...yup. Still pretty cool though...


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 25, 2006)

Phil - gotta say, that's some good lateral thinking. I'd have never spotted that. I'm wondering if being a bit more zealous with the Dremel might serve your purposes better? ie. by shaving off a little more of the "fin" that's remaining, the hook may be better exposed and likely to catch? Just a thought. Also, might there still be too much hook left? The Emersons have just an itty bitty hook on theirs...

I'm sure it's not top of your list of considerations [especially for a knife at this price point] but I'm betting the integrity of the blade's well compromised after excising so much of it! Still - that's not taking away from the concept - excellent DIY idea [got any more??  ]

Respects!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 25, 2006)

It wasn't my idea -- other people have done it before, and better.  I don't really enjoy metalwork but wanted to see if I could do it.  The other examples I have seen had less hook, yes, but this one was designed so I could catch it on the middle of the pocket by turning the blade in (making a more forward-pushing hook necessary).  It works great in my jeans (flat pocket) and not so great in my slacks (slash pocket).

The hole in the blade of any knife like this is a great whopping blow to its structural integrity, when you think about it, but it's more likely to break at the tip than anywhere near the hole.

I haven't done any other modifications of this type (because, as I said, I don't really like using the Dremel -- I'm not a big fan of sparks or fast-moving cutting blades because they make me nervous).


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of sparks or fast-moving cutting blades because they make me nervous).


 
Unless you are wielding that fast-moving cutting blade - lol!  

Nice mod's.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2006)

Ha!  Good one.


----------

